# Cerebral humor...do you get it?!



## Dargo

He loves his new job, but how does Zio explain his new job to his friends?


----------



## Melensdad

I'm not gay but I get it.


----------



## OkeeDon

I guess I'm somewhat naive or out of touch with modern life; I didn't get it until I googled it. Be careful; the dictionary is wildly and even offensively graphic.   XXX Fudge Packing


----------



## Dargo

Uh, yup.  Now you get it.  What's a poor guy like Zio to do when explaining how he likes his new job.


----------



## Melensdad

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> I guess I'm somewhat naive or out of touch with modern life; I didn't get it until I googled it. Be careful; the dictionary is wildly and even offensively graphic. XXX Fudge Packing




No Don, you are normal.  The world, sometimes is out of touch with things.


----------

